# Best Android App for logging rides



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a question for those of you using your smartphones to log your rides. What in your opinion is currently the best android phone app for mountain biking?


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

SportsTracker (Free) SportsTracker Pro ($9.99)


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I was going to suggest My tracks, but after looking at sports tracker WOW! How does it do cadence? a bluetooth HRM WOW. I am amazed!

I like My Tracks, it is the only thing I used. I was impressed it uses google maps and uploaded the info to look up on a regular PC.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> I was going to suggest My tracks, but after looking at sports tracker WOW! How does it do cadence? a bluetooth HRM WOW. I am amazed!
> 
> I like My Tracks, it is the only thing I used. I was impressed it uses google maps and uploaded the info to look up on a regular PC.


i been using my tracks

after 100 events sending to google maps became too much for individual so i gang them all into one location 'batch'

i also export gpx files and replace the header and import the data into garmin connect which is my main place for keeping stuff going back into motion based. i been uploading to trimble also and was about to purchase it, but there's several versions and i got confused as to which one i might need. i just download sportstracker so i'll check it out soon.

the cadence and hr you need android+, i looked into the hr with run.gps and the hr was a bit price about 100 euros. i tried to load run.gps but it wouldn't load to my samsung moment. also tried every trail but it wouldn't work on my phone

for off road i still use my delorme pn-40 w/topo 8


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

what about http://www.everytrail.com/ they have an Android app. Each ride is logged to your profile on their website with a google map and a cool elevation graph.


----------



## Deserteagle99uzi (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought this would be the right place to post this since you guys are obviously using your android devices while biking. I was really skeptical about taking my $750 phone out biking since when I crash I usually try to roll on my back and thus crush everything I keep in my camelbak (phone included).

Pelican Products which is contracted with the US Army makes these nifty cases:

http://www.pelican.com/case_category.php?CaseSize=Micro%&New=%

They can be found on ebay pretty cheap and the i1015 which is designed for the iphone fits most android phones and has a 100% sealed audio pass-thru port. The cases will seal out anything from water to sand and will self pressurize as well as float up to a certain cargo weight. They also have foam inserts inside so your stuff isn't bouncing around but secure and cushioned. I searched for exactly this product for months and I hope you all will find it as useful as me. I'm reposting this as it's own topic as well.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I actually bought one of those! It is fantastic. I tested it out last night by throwing it on the driveway and everything is great! I am very pleased with it.

Mike


----------



## RU Chris (Oct 8, 2009)

jkmacman said:


> i been using my tracks
> 
> after 100 events sending to google maps became too much for individual so i gang them all into one location 'batch'
> 
> ...


Can you explain the process for getting the mytracks gpx files to work with garmin connect? I had no success when I tried.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*switch to trimble*

eventually i want to switch to trimble. here's my run yesterday recorded on mytracks, uploaded to trimble (from a pc) and uploaded to garmin too. for garmin you need to replace the header of the gpx file, you can do it in notepad, i use dreamwever

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/784938

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/38620296

garmin header


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<gpx version="1.1" creator="Garmin Connect"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1 http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1/gpx.xsd http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/GpxExtensions/v3 http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/GpxExtensionsv3.xsd http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/TrackPointExtension/v1 http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/TrackPointExtensionv1.xsd"
  xmlns="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1"
  xmlns:gpxtpx="http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/TrackPointExtension/v1"
  xmlns:gpxx="http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/GpxExtensions/v3" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
  <metadata>
    <link href="connect.garmin.com">
      <text>Garmin Connect</text>
    </link>
    <time>     <!--insert time  your event started in following format: yyyy-dd-mmThh:mm:ss.000Z   --></time>
</metadata>
<!--USE THIS IF YOU DELETED YOU <trk> TAG--> <trk>
<!--use last two tags from your source file -->
</gpx> 
</xml>
```
a smart phone app that can show you routes and you could dial into them on the fly would be cool, geocaching has google maps w/way points of geocaching. routes/tracks, would be a little harder i imagine


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I was just looking for similar info. I've been using Cardio Trainer and SportyPal. SportyPal is releasing a new version soon that will incorporate bluetooth HRM data logging. I thought that would be sick until I priced the monitor that was linked. $500 for the Zephyr is just too much for a casual rider. 

Was also wondering if you can run 2 bluetooth devices at the same time. I run a stereo bluetooth headset. If I can find a simple HRM for under $100 I might consider it, even if it means going back to a wired headset. Running rooted Moto Droid with 2.2


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Deserteagle99uzi said:


> ...I searched for exactly this product for months and I hope you all will find it as useful as me. I'm reposting this as it's own topic as well.


Great find, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## jjhall (Jul 17, 2011)

I've used MyTracks and BackCountry Navigator Pro. BC Nav is cool because you can download topo maps while you have an internet connection so that when you're in the backcountry you can still see the terrain. I use this for BC skiing also.


----------



## imfrogg (Sep 22, 2011)

I use an app called iMapMyRide. So far it has been pretty good and it is free.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

imfrogg said:


> I use an app called iMapMyRide. So far it has been pretty good and it is free.


+1 for iMapmyride

I have been using it for around a year now and the only issue I have been having is with the phone itself not locking on to the GPS signal (which is a known issue with the Samsung Galaxy S). They also have a great website with tons of routes.


----------



## substitute (Aug 28, 2011)

sports-tracker.com
or
endomondo.com

I use both at the same time. I haven't felt any need to try other apps for this purpose.


----------



## rouxenator (Nov 9, 2011)

I can highly recommend Sports-Tracker


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rouxenator said:


> I can highly recommend Sports-Tracker


have you even used anything else? you're shilling that app pretty heavy and it sounds like you don't have any experience with any other apps, let alone any other hardware.


----------



## rouxenator (Nov 9, 2011)

Well nothing else I saw covers all the basis like ST. It runs on multiple mobile platforms, has excellent social network integration (Facebook and Twitter) and their HRM is a brilliant piece of hardware. I guess I like the idea of only having to carry one device with me when I get on my bike.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised there isn't a bigger list, review or sticky of gps cycle apps for android. Does the current version mapmyride+ have all of the negative aspects mentioned here?
Any comparisons of it to mytracks?
I saw cyclemeter (iphone only) on a recent ride and was really impressed.


----------



## jackovo_joe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Endomondo and Androzic*

I use Endomondo for tracking, it has a great site with automatically uploaded data (realtime actually so you can track your friends while their out there in the field). it also shows you the distance on the tracked trail on their internet site.

link: www dot endomondo dot com

for navigating I use Androzic which is a Ozi Explorer client where you can load and store tracks in .plt format. I use it because I have topographic 1:50000 maps for it and it's great for navigating while MTB'ing.


----------



## jerrytc (Jan 1, 2011)

I use an Android and found that the original battery did not last all that long so i got the extended battery. the makes the phone thicker. Does anyone know if the pelican case will work with a andriod that has the larger battery. 
what about a relieble mount for an android? an suggestion?


----------



## crash926 (Oct 21, 2011)

i have been using allsport GPS which is made my Trimble. It seems pretty accurate and is easy to use


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Check out Strava


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 for Endomondo but these apps eat battery life like no tomorrow so I stopped using them. Back to my Garmin 305 for now.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i've been using strava lately. i started with mytracks but was having issues with incomplete maps and some difficulty uploading.

i like strava mainly due to the thingee that calculates roughly how many calories i've burned, which is an issue for me since i'm trying to drop another ten pounds. did i mention that it's free as well?

GPS Bike Routes and Cycling Training Log | Strava


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

CupOfJava said:


> +1 for Endomondo but these apps eat battery life like no tomorrow so I stopped using them. Back to my Garmin 305 for now.


i find that using airplane mode helps with the battery issue.


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

I've used everytrail, and imapmyride on android, and imapmyride kills for features and battery life + its free. Cyclometer for Iphone seems to work better than either though ( shows moving/ overall speeds, and top speed. Can't find an android app that competes)


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

That is what I am looking for... The Android app that competes with Cyclemeter.


----------



## Dirtscience (Sep 23, 2006)

edited


----------



## roliepolie (Dec 29, 2011)

for my android i use Alpine Quest GPS tracker. it allows the upload and storage of offline maps using a atlas creator program from your home pc or mac, it gives you speed and altitude graphs, total ascent, and the offline map function is really great when your exploring somewhere that doesn't have cell service because it allows you to view the maps you have stored on the sd card


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

roliepolie said:


> for my android i use Alpine Quest GPS tracker. it allows the upload and storage of offline maps using a atlas creator program from your home pc or mac, it gives you speed and altitude graphs, total ascent, and the offline map function is really great when your exploring somewhere that doesn't have cell service because it allows you to view the maps you have stored on the sd card


paid or free version?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

dimitrin said:


> paid or free version?


pay: https://market.android.com/details?id=psyberia.alpinequest.full&hl=en

free: https://market.android.com/details?id=psyberia.alpinequest.free&hl=en


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

roliepolie said:


> for my android i use Alpine Quest GPS tracker. it allows the upload and storage of offline maps using a atlas creator program from your home pc or mac, it gives you speed and altitude graphs, total ascent, and the offline map function is really great when your exploring somewhere that doesn't have cell service because it allows you to view the maps you have stored on the sd card


The free vervsion does not record tracks. Offline maps would be great on road trips through 'no service' areas.

I have been very happy so far with mytracks. Free, simple, and up to this point has not shown to be a battery hog. Records my track and I can view it on google earth.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I use RunKeeper. It has all the basic info plus maps very well. Strava is another good one.


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

I like Oruxmaps for excellent offline maps and aerial images, photo waypoints, compass, good 'dashboard', GPX and TCX export, and upload to a lot of online services. For Strava, I just email the TCX straight out of the app. Also works well for following tracks from everytrail.com, or just upload a GPX to the phone.

GPS tracking on oruxmaps, running on my HTC Desire HD, seems as good or better than any fitness Garmin I've had and pretty comparable to my 60CX.


----------



## matty.g (Jan 15, 2012)

+1 for strava


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

jackovo_joe said:


> I use Endomondo for tracking, it has a great site with automatically uploaded data (realtime actually so you can track your friends while their out there in the field). it also shows you the distance on the tracked trail on their internet site.
> 
> link: www dot endomondo dot com
> 
> for navigating I use Androzic which is a Ozi Explorer client where you can load and store tracks in .plt format. I use it because I have topographic 1:50000 maps for it and it's great for navigating while MTB'ing.


I use this as well with my blackberry. The free version seems to work well enough and provides me with more info than I have use for.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

I like My Tracks and would use it more if it didn't pull my battery down so much. When I ride by myself I feel like I need to reserve my battery in case of an emergency.


----------



## SMILER (Dec 4, 2011)

Endomondo here and works well.


----------



## Ezr1da (Jan 17, 2012)

I used both Map My Ride and Endomondo this weekend. As far as just using them on the phone side as an app, they were both very good and liked them. However on the online side when accessing the data on a computer, I liked the Map My Ride website much more. Running both this weekend for two hours on a Droid Bioinc I only lost around 20% battery, which was far better than I expected.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

TwoWheelMan said:


> I like Oruxmaps for excellent offline maps and aerial images, photo waypoints, compass, good 'dashboard', GPX and TCX export, and upload to a lot of online services. For Strava, I just email the TCX straight out of the app. Also works well for following tracks from everytrail.com, or just upload a GPX to the phone.
> 
> GPS tracking on oruxmaps, running on my HTC Desire HD, seems as good or better than any fitness Garmin I've had and pretty comparable to my 60CX.


Tcx instead of gpx because you have a bluetooth hrm that logs in orixmaps?


----------



## curmoISU (Jan 30, 2012)

*Traxx Outdoors*

Traxx Outdoors - hands down. Has OpenCycleMap maps embedded, track climb/descent, records tracks, speed, distance, etc. It's really new. traxxoutdoors.com


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

curmoISU said:


> Traxx Outdoors - hands down. Has OpenCycleMap maps embedded, track climb/descent, records tracks, speed, distance, etc. It's really new. traxxoutdoors.com


This guys first (and only) post is spam for traxx outdoors, and when Iook at the reviews for it, 4 out of 5 reviews say "cant wait to download the paid version", "buying the full version for sure", etc. So most of the reviews are spam too.

No thanks


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

*IpBike*

I have been working IpBike a feature rich ANT or GPS based bike computer, ideal for on the bike use. It's Beta at the moment but ready for some more extended testing.

It is realy aimed at use on the bike, and Idealy with ANT sensors so emphesis on a good clear display of the sensor information and the map. It of course works OK gps only. The maping data can be precached for OSM sources and I default to a cyceling specific tile source. You can load a .gpx file to follow. There is support for presure sensors as on the Xperia Active, Galaxy Nexus and Galaxy Note. With this you get good quality altitude reading like the high end Garmins.

Logging wise you can export .gpx, .tck .fit and .csv MyTracks will import the .gpx driecly.

About to start work on a system for specifying and doing interval sessions in a flexible way, probobly with .FIT imporrt and export support.

More details and some screen shots etc. on the web site.


----------



## phobos512 (Jan 21, 2012)

kustomz said:


> Check out Strava


I also use Strava. It's simple, doesn't kill the battery, and the website gives a wealth of information that you don't get through the app (I find the elevation / speed profile pretty useful though I do wish I could get it through the phone).


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

this would benefit from a poll that allows the creator to add options as they come up.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Run keeper works well but lacks elevation info. Gps essentials is a cool app in general. Its elevation meter needs a lil more work. It works good 90% of the time. Then logs 1000' climbs here and there. This list is awesome ill try every one you guys mentioned to keep from buying a "real" gps.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Endomondo pro is on sale for only fifty cents for the next couple of days. I'm gonna try it while it's CHEAP.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> Run keeper works well but lacks elevation info. Gps essentials is a cool app in general. Its elevation meter needs a lil more work. It works good 90% of the time. Then logs 1000' climbs here and there. This list is awesome ill try every one you guys mentioned to keep from buying a "real" gps.


Runkeeper does provide elevation info, I haven't used it extensively but so far I have not seen any obviously junk data. I use it on a HTC incredible. I've uploaded some of the Runkeeper files into Strava to see what it looks like. I like some of the features and information provided on Strava, but I haven't switched from Runkeeper, and it's free.

Here's an example ride, mousing over the graph provides some details.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Doug_J said:


> Runkeeper does provide elevation info, I haven't used it extensively but so far I have not seen any obviously junk data. I use it on a HTC incredible. I've uploaded some of the Runkeeper files into Strava to see what it looks like. I like some of the features and information provided on Strava, but I haven't switched from Runkeeper, and it's free.
> 
> Here's an example ride, mousing over the graph provides some details.


Do you have the free version of run keeper?


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Doug_J said:


> <snip>
> 
> I haven't switched from Runkeeper, *and it's free*.





Fuglio said:


> Do you have the free version of run keeper?


Yes, I downloded the free version from the market quite a while back and it's always had this functionality. I'm not sure what extra benefit you gain from the paid service, but it's a very complete application as is. The first activity I have recorded is from over a year ago and it has the map with evevation, distance, time, pace and speed...

If I export the files to Strava it calculates the elevation differently, I'm not 100% sure which one is closer to correct, but comparing Runkeeper to areas I'm familiar with and with the topo maps I would say it's very close. I haven't seen any way to export events from Strava yet, which is one of the reasons I haven't recorded any activities with it.

The only issue I have is battery life. I'm concerned that on a half day or more long ride I'll run out of battery, I guess I'll just have to get out there and see how it does.

Doug


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea I can't find it anywhere ... I have a DROID x.... can't find elevation info


----------



## joelzilla (Oct 2, 2011)

i use sports tracker.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> Yea I can't find it anywhere ... I have a DROID x.... can't find elevation info


Ahhh, I think I got ya now.

In the app it shows speed, time and the map, but not the graph or climb numbers. Go log into to the Runkeeper website for all the details that are missing in the app. As soon as you complete an activity it uploads automatically assuming you have a connection from your phone. Then the data is syncronized on the phone and the website. The pic I uploaded is a screen capture from my computer, but of course you should be able to access the web page from your phone as well.

Good luck,
Doug


----------



## le14 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just started tracking my rides, but does anyone know of an app on android that tracks time in motion? I ride on the roads as well and sometimes get caught with red lights which affects my time and pace.

thanks!


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

le14 said:


> Just started tracking my rides, but does anyone know of an app on android that tracks time in motion? I ride on the roads as well and sometimes get caught with red lights which affects my time and pace.
> 
> thanks!


The Strava app and IpBike show 'moving time', but only after you've finished riding and are reviewing the stats of your ride.

Oruxmaps shows moving time while you are riding and when reviewing ride stats.

I'm sure there are others...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Doug_J said:


> Ahhh, I think I got ya now.
> 
> In the app it shows speed, time and the map, but not the graph or climb numbers. Go log into to the Runkeeper website for all the details that are missing in the app. As soon as you complete an activity it uploads automatically assuming you have a connection from your phone. Then the data is syncronized on the phone and the website. The pic I uploaded is a screen capture from my computer, but of course you should be able to access the web page from your phone as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks doug. Ever since I started using strava I haven't thought of run keeper. STRAVA IS FAR AND AWAY THE BEST APP FOR MOUNTAIN BIKING. but it was mace to go back and see some of my ole rides with an elevation reading ... feet climbed is the most important stat as far as im concerned.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> Thanks doug. Ever since I started using strava I haven't thought of run keeper. STRAVA IS FAR AND AWAY THE BEST APP FOR MOUNTAIN BIKING. but it was mace to go back and see some of my ole rides with an elevation reading ... feet climbed is the most important stat as far as im concerned.


Well, Runkeeper has a bunch of options in the setup menu that I was playing with. I went on a ride over the weekend and I checked the box for "auto pause" - which turned out to be very annoying. Runkeeper dumped the ride about 2/3 of the way through! I had stopped to eat an orange and heard it pause, when I started again I didn't hear it resume so I stopped to check; no ride, no data at all for the 8 or 10 hard miles I had just done. :madman:

So now I'm pissed. I did find that you can export from Strava as well so I'm going to try to use it for a while.


----------



## fabiotux (Jul 21, 2010)

www sports-tracker com
Sports Tracker.

IMHO, The BEST! (and free)

Runs on Symbian 3/iPhone/Android/Windows Phone.

I just bought a Polar Wearlink + Bluetooth and I'm using it with my Android Phone. 
Works perfectly and I can keep track of my running and cycling trainings.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

I use mapmyride for everything. It has a good elevation profile and I can completely shut my data off and it will still record the ride. I only lose 2-3% after riding for 2 hours. I will definitely take that.

HTC Thunderbolt running Liquid Smooth ROM. 

Strava sounds promising and I'll have to take a look. I haven't switched because mapmyride has all my workouts in it (run, trail run, mountain bike, hike etc). I like having them all in one spot.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been using mytracks in combination with a Bontrager Node1 & Garmin HRM on my road bike and a Timex HRM on my mountain bike. I track them online with ridewithgps. Trying to get an all in one solution and have thought about the Garmin units, but very pricey. Still not sure what I will end up with when all done.


----------



## ibb1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you looked into Adidas MiCoach, its quite a nice app, I use it on my SII 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII via Tapatalk


----------



## Adeptus_Minor (Apr 3, 2012)

NJTransplant said:


> I use mapmyride for everything. It has a good elevation profile and I can completely shut my data off and it will still record the ride. I only lose 2-3% after riding for 2 hours. I will definitely take that.
> 
> HTC Thunderbolt running Liquid Smooth ROM.
> 
> Strava sounds promising and I'll have to take a look. I haven't switched because mapmyride has all my workouts in it (run, trail run, mountain bike, hike etc). I like having them all in one spot.


Interesting.
I've been using MapMyRide ever since I started riding last year and, I guess just in the last couple of months, I've noticed some inaccuracies vs my ride buddies' mileage readings (eg. We ride the same path together and I end up with a mile or more than they logged) and also seeing weird spikes in my route when I view the map. Not sure if it's MapMyRide or my GPS acting up. (HTC Inspire 4G, not rooted or modded)


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

I have seen some differences too but for my actual runs it's dead on (premeasured distances)


----------



## 08op (Jul 6, 2010)

so i use mytracks and allsport, wanted to compare the two so my buddy used mytracks and i used allsport, same ride at same time. i recorded 8.5 miles he recorded 5 miles. how can tey be that far off?? makes no sense.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

TwoWheelMan said:


> The Strava app and IpBike show 'moving time', but only after you've finished riding and are reviewing the stats of your ride.
> 
> Oruxmaps shows moving time while you are riding and when reviewing ride stats.
> 
> I'm sure there are others...


IpBike has moving time while your riding. It's the right hand of the times on the time line, refered to as active time. The left hand time is total time.

Ifor


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

ifor said:


> IpBike has moving time while your riding. It's the right hand of the times on the time line, refered to as active time. The left hand time is total time.
> 
> Ifor


Thanks for the correction. I hadn't sorted out all the displayed data when posting.
It is a good app!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I use every trail to log my rides. Its easy to upload to their site, plus once its on their site you can download the .gpx file and do what you like with that. I usually take it and upload it to strava as well since a lot of friends use that.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad you like it. Busy adding direct upload for RunKeeper probobly be able to do MapMy... as well as they have an API I can target but the documentation is not up to much.

Ifor


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

08op said:


> so i use mytracks and allsport, wanted to compare the two so my buddy used mytracks and i used allsport, same ride at same time. i recorded 8.5 miles he recorded 5 miles. how can tey be that far off?? makes no sense.


I took a ride on my road bike yesterday and had mytracks running, also had the cycle computer and mapped it online.

Google Map - 15.3 Miles
mytracks - 15.4 Miles
Cycle Computer 15.1 Miles

So all said and done things were pretty close with those, total variation between all 3 was less than 2% and the mytracks app does do separate stopped time, moving time and total time.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been using Runtastic. Its not a bad little app and is simple.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to use MyTracks a lot, still do on occasion, but have been using Strava a ton over the last few months.

MyTracks has better access to ride data on the phone but Strava has the social interface and the same data immediately available on the internet. 

So basically, MyTracks is good for seeing things for yourself. Strava is fun for comparing times with friends on similar routes/trails.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> I used to use MyTracks a lot, still do on occasion, but have been using Strava a ton over the last few months.
> 
> MyTracks has better access to ride data on the phone but Strava has the social interface and the same data immediately available on the internet.
> 
> So basically, MyTracks is good for seeing things for yourself. Strava is fun for comparing times with friends on similar routes/trails.


My aim with IpBike has been to get away from this compromise. I have 3 areas for attention.

To have it usable mounted on the bike as an alternative to a high end Garmin, e.g. visible data while riding, maps, routes to follow, sophisticated interval timer etc.

Secondly to have a good view of the data post ride e.g. all the stats, map and graphing. I really like the graph and being able to pan and zoom to a section and export the image so I can get good hill profiles which is a feature I have not really seen anywhere else. There is still more work needed for getting aggregated statistics but I will be working on that soon and people need some rides to get stats over.

Thirdly is being able to support the various online sites. I have no intention of having my own online site, there are plenty of good ones. I want to make it easy to upload to the sites so those that have API's I plan to add direct upload support for hence Strava and Attackpoint now with Runkeeper in the works at the moment and MapMy... coming after that. At the moment for anything else you have to go via exporting a file e.g. .tcx, .gpx or .fit and then uploading it.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

ifor said:


> My aim with IpBike has been to get away from this compromise. I have 3 areas for attention.
> 
> To have it usable mounted on the bike as an alternative to a high end Garmin, e.g. visible data while riding, maps, routes to follow, sophisticated interval timer etc.


Don't very few phones have ANT+ in the phone? Are there any good work arounds for that?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

ifor said:


> I want to make it easy to upload to the sites so those that have API's I plan to add direct upload support for hence Strava and Attackpoint now with Runkeeper in the works at the moment and MapMy... coming after that.


I think you'd have a winner on your hands if you can offer the functionality of MyTracks with seamless Strava API integration. Somehow I wonder if Strava has developers already on a project like this though since it's a very common complaint.


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

ifor said:


> My aim with IpBike has been to get away from this compromise. I have 3 areas for attention.
> 
> To have it usable mounted on the bike as an alternative to a high end Garmin, e.g. visible data while riding, maps, routes to follow, sophisticated interval timer etc.
> 
> ...


I love this development model as it fits my use: I need a TCX file for my workout logs (I use SportTracks) but it's fun to send some rides to Strava too.

Would it be possible to add offline mapping to IpBike, similar to Oruxmaps (in which you create your own maps, by downloading map tiles in advance)? The current 'trace a route' approach of IpBike is OK but less useful. I find offline mapping essential, and it's something neither MyTracks nor the Strava App do.


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

kwikshift said:


> Don't very few phones have ANT+ in the phone? Are there any good work arounds for that?


Definitely is a current limitation. The best work-around I've found (and admittedly not really a 'work-around') is to buy a Sony Xperia Active: Ant+, water and shock proofing, barometric altimeter, etc. But I needed a new phone anyway...


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> I think you'd have a winner on your hands if you can offer the functionality of MyTracks with seamless Strava API integration. Somehow I wonder if Strava has developers already on a project like this though since it's a very common complaint.


What functiuonality from MyTracks are you looking for? I have only used in minimaly and did not really see anything I thought I was missing. You can send a ride .gpx from IpBike to MyTracks and it will import it.

Ifor


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

kwikshift said:


> Don't very few phones have ANT+ in the phone? Are there any good work arounds for that?


Well of course the App works gps only but you of course loose a lot of the good data. In actual fact more than half the curent users look to be using it that way.

Ifor


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

ifor said:


> What functiuonality from MyTracks are you looking for? I have only used in minimaly and did not really see anything I thought I was missing. You can send a ride .gpx from IpBike to MyTracks and it will import it.
> 
> Ifor


I think he was saying that Strava has limitations compared to mytracks. So if you can get the best of both worlds from those two apps, you would be on the right track.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

ifor said:


> Well of course the App works gps only but you of course loose a lot of the good data. In actual fact more than half the curent users look to be using it that way.
> 
> Ifor


Yeah, right now I have to take data from two sources, my cycle computer and my phone app and merge the two together. Would love something that can collect both gps and ant+. Problem is I am not buying a new phone any time soon, but I may just have to make things work for now and look forward to next year.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

kwikshift said:


> I think he was saying that Strava has limitations compared to mytracks. So if you can get the best of both worlds from those two apps, you would be on the right track.


This. I like being able to look back on a map of my recent route on the phone, as well as look at the climbs and speeds through sections.

Strava gives me elapsed time, moving time, average speed, average moving speed and thats it. I have to get on a PC to see my route and speeds.

A homescreen 'start/stop recording' widget would be great as well.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

TwoWheelMan said:


> I love this development model as it fits my use: I need a TCX file for my workout logs (I use SportTracks) but it's fun to send some rides to Strava too.
> 
> Would it be possible to add offline mapping to IpBike, similar to Oruxmaps (in which you create your own maps, by downloading map tiles in advance)? The current 'trace a route' approach of IpBike is OK but less useful. I find offline mapping essential, and it's something neither MyTracks nor the Strava App do.


I will look into the offline map option and check out Oruxmaps.

The real problem with this is that most of the OSM tile sources expressly forbid you from mass downloading tiles to make a cache. The tracing option I have at the moment is some what questionable which is why I restrict the zoom level you can do it to. There are a number of Apps that I know some of the tile providers have blocked when they got popular and I don't want this to happen to me.

MyTracks is using the Google map source which is very clear with it's no cacheing policy.

Ifor


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

Im looking for an app but I could care less about the sharing on Facebook, Twitter, etc...I am looking to gather data, see my routes and that is about it (with a focus on accuracy) Which would be better for this more simplistic direction


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

96p993 said:


> Im looking for an app but I could care less about the sharing on Facebook, Twitter, etc...I am looking to gather data, see my routes and that is about it (with a focus on accuracy) Which would be better for this more simplistic direction


I used runkeeper at first, it records the route, time, and climb data. Strava adds the segment times and the ability to look back at those segments to evaluate your progress. I really like that feature. There is no need to share/participate/whatever you can make your rides private and you still get the data. I'm just getting into mountain biking, and the ability to see some progress is a great motivational tool for those training rides.

The photo I've attached is a screen capture from the Strava website, you can see the segment Strava created, and my times when my route has taken me through that segment. You can also see that it's locked which simply means it's not shared with the Stava "community".

So far I'm liking it. It's very simple, I just start the ride, stick my phone in my backpack and go. When the ride is done just hit the finish button and that's it. I ride in areas without cell coverage and/or put the phone in airplane mode to conserve battery power. As soon as the phone has a connection it syncs with the strava server.

Doug


----------



## BigEasy807 (Apr 7, 2012)

I used Sport Tracker, I liked it. The website is a nice add on. Having everything stored and tallied up for you (and exportable) is great. It was almost dead on compared to a Garmin GPS watch, so I'd say its pretty accurate.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i can't really tell from looking at these...but
Is there an app that I can upload tracking files so i don't get lost. What i'm talking about is that on a local site there are tracking maps for garmin, gpx, and national geographic and you upload it. Does anyone know of a program that could use stuff like this? i don't really care to know speed/distance/or whatever...i just want to properly find the trails


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

I know that the basic "maps" on my droid razr shows the local bike trails, and in satellite view I can pick out other features that's helped me go cross country 1 mile, so I didn't have to push my bike 3+ miles along the marked trail, when I busted my chain.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

nmpearson said:


> i can't really tell from looking at these...but
> Is there an app that I can upload tracking files so i don't get lost. What i'm talking about is that on a local site there are tracking maps for garmin, gpx, and national geographic and you upload it. Does anyone know of a program that could use stuff like this? i don't really care to know speed/distance/or whatever...i just want to properly find the trails


My android app IpBike will let you load a route to follow from a .gpx file. The route will be displayed on the map for you to follow, the map keeps you centered and can be set to autorotate so it will just be a case of following the overlayed route line. If you are using an OpenStreetMap based tile source you can use the 'follow' button before you set out to make sure the route is all in the cache so you want need a network conection to get the map.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

ifor said:


> My android app IpBike will let you load a route to follow from a .gpx file. The route will be displayed on the map for you to follow, the map keeps you centered and can be set to autorotate so it will just be a case of following the overlayed route line. If you are using an OpenStreetMap based tile source you can use the 'follow' button before you set out to make sure the route is all in the cache so you want need a network conection to get the map.


that's exactly what i was looking for! thanks so much. I'm originally a downhiller who's been getting into long 29er rides and i just have been having problems getting lost trying to ride some of these trails by myself and i just didn't knew there had to be an alternative to the $600 systems.


----------



## membrain (Jun 12, 2012)

Do any of these apps allow you to upload a route, from let's say strava, garmin connect, or geoladders, onto your phone and view the map? It would be great if I can follow the exact route on my phone from another rider and make sure I didn't veer off the trail at some fork or something.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

membrain said:


> Do any of these apps allow you to upload a route, from let's say strava, garmin connect, or geoladders, onto your phone and view the map? It would be great if I can follow the exact route on my phone from another rider and make sure I didn't veer off the trail at some fork or something.


If you download a KML file (google earth file) onto your SD card. Find the file using Root Explorer if Rooted, Astro File Manager otherwise and open it using Google Maps. You'll see the trail outline in red and your current position just like always with the Google Maps app. You wont be able to get turn by turn directions but you can see your position relative to the recorded track.

I think it might work with GPX files but not sure, I normally just plan a route on mapmyride.com, then use Chrome to Phone (or Chrome to Phone firefox plugin) to send the link to my phone and download directly from the site to my SD card.

I've heard good things about Locust and Maverick as GPS apps but both are paid apps and didnt seem to work much better than using Maps.


----------



## membrain (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## geardoc (Jan 15, 2004)

jjhall said:


> I've used MyTracks and BackCountry Navigator Pro. BC Nav is cool because you can download topo maps while you have an internet connection so that when you're in the backcountry you can still see the terrain. I use this for BC skiing also.


Exactly the two that I use as well. Each one does just enough to get the job done without getting messy.


----------



## NiGHTsC (Jun 27, 2012)

Google Maps.
always plan my route before going out
Plus it's sharing route link, so good so far~~

Runkeeper looks much better though.


----------



## cdj588 (Jul 11, 2012)

1111


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been through a couple of GPS trackers and familiar with most of them like

- GPSed
- Nokia Sports Tracker
- MapMyTracks
- MapMyRide
- Endomondo
- EveryTrail

I'm currently using EveryTrail and have logged about 150 tracks there already (280 at Endomondo). Though Endomondo has more data features, I like EveryTrail's integrated cameraphone functionality which all the others don't have.

The functionality I'm looking for is sort of a navigational functionality where at the beginning of the track (before you start) you can create waypoints in several locations or destinations and the phone will notify you (audible) when you are near that waypoint or destination.

Again, to be clear, I'm looking for some navigational function on a primarily GPS tracker app.


----------



## cybern (Oct 16, 2007)

look at this : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.destrero.bikeactivityfree

will also track your mileage, component per component, of your bike.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

Gundam168 said:


> The functionality I'm looking for is sort of a navigational functionality where at the beginning of the track (before you start) you can create waypoints in several locations or destinations and the phone will notify you (audible) when you are near that waypoint or destination.
> 
> Again, to be clear, I'm looking for some navigational function on a primarily GPS tracker app.


Oruxmap have customizable waypoint with audio message attached to it, but I have never test this functionality.

On another good news topic, Android 4.3 is confirmed, and there is strong chance it will support bluetooth BLE, allowing to use BLE HRM on android.
As soon as it hits my nexus 4, I will give polar H7 a try.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

After some failed attempt, I was able to pair my Nexus 4 with H7 (on android 4.3).
The trick is to remove battery from H7 first, then insert it again (and wear H7), it will put it in pairing mode.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

So, which one is the best for me if I'm only after the distance accuracy and battery consumption? I don't need to see real-time monitor like speed. I'll just have it in my backpack while riding.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Never mind. I've found one that's perfect for my need. The app name is CycleDroid.


----------



## Gatorjaw (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to change the Sports Tracker from Km to miles on my android phone? Thanks


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Gatorjaw said:


> Can someone tell me how to change the Sports Tracker from Km to miles on my android phone? Thanks


Go to Settings and select Imperial in the unit of measurement.

Note: I had to download the app to find the answer for you.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

mtb_beginner said:


> Go to Settings and select Imperial in the unit of measurement.
> 
> Note: I had to download the app to find the answer for you.


What a nice guy!!!


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> What a nice guy!!!


It's nothing, really. 
Only took me a couple minutes to do it.


----------



## Gatorjaw (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks mtb_beginner!!!


----------



## creacher (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a tour at South East Asia and I stumbled upon this interesting app Location Tracking System GoldenTrail, track your friends, kids or employees! with a group of friends. So I thought I would to share with guys this amazing thing. Whats really cool about it, is the ability to customize communication between my friends. So we could cycle various location and push a single button to send messages quickly. Really cool


----------



## Gatorjaw (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*OruxMaps*

My favorit GPS app for Android
OruxMaps
The app is free

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

m10b said:


> My favorit GPS app for Android
> OruxMaps
> The app is free


+1. Lots of versatility with online or offline maps. And you can use it with an external bluetooth GPS if you want better accuracy than that of your phone's GPS receiver.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

two year old thread bump. what are you guys using now? I have a Samsung Galaxy S5. mostly interested in not getting lost and a desktop interface that allows me to plan routes better than Stava and Mapmyride have.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you tried Mytracks?
works good for me.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

Does nobody here use Strava? Been using that for a while and I love it.


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> mostly interested in not getting lost and *a desktop interface that allows me to plan routes* better than Stava and Mapmyride have.


Trailforks.com | Mountain Biking Trail Database
Trail maps & info including new "Ride Planner" feature. Blog post about it.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

canadaka said:


> Trailforks.com | Mountain Biking Trail Database
> Trail maps & info including new "Ride Planner" feature. Blog post about it.


Does this have an android app for it?


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

alexk243 said:


> Does this have an android app for it?


The Ride Planner feature, no. But the trail maps app is coming this summer. There is an App for reporting trail conditions & issues Trail Report App | Trailforks

FOr GPS tracking I mostly use Strava, but If I am wanting to gps a trail for the website, I often use Google myTracks, as it has more settings to increase the accuracy of the gps track.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Trip Logger here... don't use it much though, just riding and enjoying life

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Runkeeper...


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Another +1 for Strava.

I resisted, used a lot of other trackers (MapMyRide, Endomondo, Samsung S Health) but I finally tried Strava and I liked it. I'm converted. I love the monthly Challenges and QOMs.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

+1 for Strava


----------



## Teephphah (Dec 1, 2014)

Gotta go with Endomondo here.

Pretty sure you can design routes on the website at least. I've done that much, but usually only to calculate distance ahead of time. I've never tried to get it to give me directions. 

I've used Strava before, but the monthly fee irks me. I'll buy your app. Great. Sure. Whatever. But I don't want to have you dipping into my account every month, you bloodsuckers.


----------



## lactrain (Apr 21, 2015)

This is one is one to consider ... Bikemap.net. I'm fairly new at biking but im old and wise and after downloading and fiddling with quite a few apps this one seems to appeal to me the most.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Teephphah said:


> Gotta go with Endomondo here.
> 
> I've used Strava before, but the monthly fee irks me. I'll buy your app. Great. Sure. Whatever. But I don't want to have you dipping into my account every month, you bloodsuckers.


Wait, what? How did you get a one-time fee only?

Endomondo premium plan is the same $5-USD monthly fee as Strava, (although a yearly subscription is substantially cheaper).

What irks me about Endomondo is the app is constantly giving me full-screen pop-up ads for premium, whereas the Strava app quietly has the upgrade as an option on one of the menus.

Also, the Strava app does one-second logging, whereas my (admittedly non-paid) Endomondo app does something more akin to Garmin's "smart recording".

Conversely, even with Strava' apps recent improvements to the live tracking feature, it is no where close to Endomondo's functionality yet in that regard.


----------

